# Ever wonder why there are so many different color squirrels?



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Mixed race 3 ways....


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

jimp said:


> Mixed race 3 ways....
> View attachment 233405


Oh crap, looks like left overs again !


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Lol. That's funny.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

they are all the same color when breaded and fried


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

jimp said:


> Mixed race 3 ways....
> View attachment 233405


This is where those damned red squirrels come from....


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

john warren said:


> they are all the same color when breaded and fried


Good opportunity to use this 'ol file again...


----------



## PACRAT (Feb 23, 2006)

I see this year for the first time in life gray squirrels with tan ears and they make crying noises. Anybody else see this new breed?


----------



## Gamechanger (Sep 26, 2014)

jimp said:


> Mixed race 3 ways....
> View attachment 233405


For some odd reason, this song popped into my head when I saw jimp's photo. 

<iframe width="1280" height="720" src="



" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------

